

Was Eric Schmidt attempting to warn us of PRISM in 2009? - greendestiny
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Schmidt#Privacy

======
snowwrestler
No. It has always been true that federal law enforcement can gain access to
your data at Google (or any other company) with a valid warrant.

The revelation with Prism is how it automated that process, and it allowed the
NSA and CIA to participate.

